# Rise Up Cougars!



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Rise and shout Cougarfans. Last home "game" of the year this Saturday. Another night game - 8:15 pm kick against New Mexico State Polytechnical Alternative Brothers of the Rotary Club Community Directional High School Aggies. 

Game is on ESPN-U for both people that care. 

Rise Up! Cougar Fans! Rise Up!


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

What are your thoughts on BYU potentially joining the Big East?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd rather see them stay independent, than in the Big East. Heck, I'd rather see them in the Mountain West than the Big East. In my view, the only thing available that is better than what they have now is the Big 12. Sure the Big East gives them "Access" to a BCS game easier, like with a 9-3 record like the Big East Champion usually has, but at what cost? Would they lose their exclusive contract with ESPN that currently pays them more than they'd get from a BCS bowl game? And just because they are in a "BCS league" doesn't = big time program. The Big East sucks. And everyone knows it. And if they are going to play crappy teams, I'd rather they play crappy teams from our region. Who wants to see BYU play Rutgars? UConn? Cincinnati? Bad as it sounds, I'd rather see them playing San Jose State, Nevada, Hawaii, and Oregon State. At least as an independent, they control their own TV deal. That goes away if they join a conference. And so it better be a premier conference if they do. And the Big East is not a premiere conference.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the Big East is a step up from their current spot just because of the automatic qualifier. However, it might be a rash move if the Big East ends up losing that automatic qualifier in 2013 and beyond.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the Big East is a step up - if they had a sure future. I'm not so sure they will remain an AQ after all the big schools bailed on them. I imagine they will get it put together - but I would be hesitant to join the Big East today.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Seems like a whole lot of autonomy to give up for the chance at one bowl game when you can make better money on your own. AQ or not - the BigEast is at best, on par with the Mountain West, and barely a step above the WAC. I see NOTHING to gain in either money or prestige by joining them. This year's schedule is a joke, but not as much of a joke as it will be in the Big East. Schedules will get better for BYU. Funny thing - BYU is playing the schedule that Boise State has played for years and is doing to those teams, what Boise State has done to those teams.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I think they should cancel all sports at BYU and send up their best players up to the U and Utah State.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the Big East idea with the western division addition, this season has royally sucked as there is nothing to play for! All of those opponents currently in the BE are better than Idaho, Idaho State, NMSU, SJSU and Hawaii! Not to mention the addition of Navy, AFA, BSU and USF. It is not all about the money, especially for a private school, how does more $ actually help the team once all basic needs are met? The only downfall is not having as much exposure on ESPN, but if they get the rebroadcast rights, which I am sure they will or they won't sign we can still see them and it won't be at 8pm, 3 hours after sunset! Imagine actually having the ability to play for something even after losing a game, it is a no lose situation if they get the TV deal that they need.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not a cougarfan, but the Big East "West" sounds like a respectable division compared to the sorry fare that is on the cougs schedule this year. However, this is the potential downside to committing to and getting locked into the Big East.

http://www.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entr ... 2/33203093

If AQ status was completely done away with as described above or the Big East loses the AQ status, then it would probably be a move they would regret.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One VERY interesting point in the article that could impact BYU sooner than later, is the departure of Missouri from the Big 12, leaving only 9 teams, and the need for the remaining teams to schedule another game on short notice. Seems to me, BYU should be first in line to talk to those teams about meeting that need. 5-6 games against Big 12 teams wouldn't be a bad thing at all. And with BYU's ability to broadcast games on a short notice (ala Oregon State this year) would certainly make them an attractive opponent. Plus - with 9 teams in the conference, that means that every week, even in November, one team doesn't have a conference game. Hmmmmm. That could be good for BYU.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't care much for SMU and I know BYU hates playing Air Force. I think the Boise State game is interesting. However, this will be the last year that Houston is on the up (Case Keenum is a SR) and Louisville is terrible (I can't remember who else would be in the "West"). But you are back to competing each year for the West Division Crown with Boise with a chance to play in the Big East Title Game and a chance at a BCS bowl. There could be a lot of hype for a good BYU team.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it would be an awful decision to jump to the Big East, they would basically be hanging their other sports out to dry. Plus I don't see the Big East keeping their BCS status with the mediocre schools they are adding. I wish BYU had an opportunity at the Big 12, that would be the best for BYU.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think you're right about the best deal would be in the Big-12. Not all is settled there. 

As for the other sports, they would be no better off than now. And in all reality, I like the fit in the WCC. If for no other reason that all the schools are religiously sponsored. It is in the other sports that all the pressure comes to play on Sundays. The WCC gets zero TV pub as it is, and that means they'll let BYU broadcast any and all of everything just to get some of their product on TV. And you can bet that if BYU and Gonzaga are good, ESPN will be picking up the BYU-tv feed because BYU will give it to them for a song. And outside men's basketball, where is the WCC any different than the MWC or WAC? 

After reading the article that suggests that the top 10 BCS ranked teams are in the bowl games - that got me to thinking - if the intent of that is to stabilize the conferences, I think it will do the opposite. I think it will dissolve the conferences. As I think that schools will find out that they can create their own network for football and do better financially than sharing that with the lesser teams in the conference. You can't tell me Texas is sick of giving money away, or USC, or Florida, or Ohio State, or the other major teams that subsidize the rest of their conferences. If you can get a big money bowl with a top 10 finish and not have to share the money with 15 other schools, then why wouldn't you?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Here we are still talking BCS. What happened to the Utah and the BYU organizations that were battling this organized heirachy? When you're invited in, you're warm and happy in a pile of BCS, so you keep your mouth shut? Do you really start looking down on the teams in conferences that are "not" up to the standard the "big" boys play with?

Go Weber State!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm with ya HighNDry. Go Weber!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> As for the other sports, they would be no better off than now. And in all reality, I like the fit in the WCC. If for no other reason that all the schools are religiously sponsored. It is in the other sports that all the pressure comes to play on Sundays.


I agree. BYU fits perfectly in the WCC because of the religious nature of the school. I think that's the perfect landing spot for BYU's other sports. College football isn't played on Sundays so their football team can land anywhere, really. I would love it, absolutely love it if BYU got to play Texas every year as part of the Big 12. I used to live near Austin and I became a UT fan.

That being said, I think the Big East is a great option if Boise St. and Air Force also go. I think it's healthy and important to have region rivalries in a conference.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> One VERY interesting point in the article that could impact BYU sooner than later, is the departure of Missouri from the Big 12, leaving only 9 teams, and the need for the remaining teams to schedule another game on short notice. Seems to me, BYU should be first in line to talk to those teams about meeting that need. 5-6 games against Big 12 teams wouldn't be a bad thing at all. And with BYU's ability to broadcast games on a short notice (ala Oregon State this year) would certainly make them an attractive opponent. Plus - with 9 teams in the conference, that means that every week, even in November, one team doesn't have a conference game. Hmmmmm. That could be good for BYU.


I am not holding my breath for more than two seconds on the Big 12. They already passed once for a lesser team (as far as viewers, fans and followers) in West Virginia. Big12 certainly is the best fit overall, barring having to dog the WCC, but I simply don't see that happening. I think the Big12 wanted the Y over WV, but the Y was simply too demanding and they passed, I don't see anything changing there w/ or w/o Mizzou.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Something like this could force their hand:

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ndling-national-championship-game-sources-say

Could BYU get better bowl affiliations on their own, better than they have right now? If not, get in the Big East!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting read. Thanks for sharing. If any of those scenarios are on the table, BYU is probably better off right now to stand where they are. It would suck to join up with the Big East now, only to get a better opportunity with the Big 12 in a year or two from now, with the leaving penalty being more than BYU will swallow. Thing about being independent right now - there is no punishment for signing on with a conference when the chance comes along. I just don't see how the Big East offers anything better than they have right now. 

Though, this morning PK on 1320 did make the most compelling argument I've heard, and that is that being in the Big East would give BYU exposure where they lack it - and that is in Texas, Florida, and on the East coast. And sure they games are available now on ESPN, but no one in their right mind on the East Coast is going to stay up late on a Saturday night to watch BYU vs. New Mexico State. Heck, I'm a season ticket holder and I really don't want to stay up for that game either.


----------

